# negowanie ludobójstwa in English



## guniang

Hi!
In my dictionary, a definition of 'negate' is as follows: 'to cause something to have no effect and therefore to be useless' However, the meaning that im searching for is 'to state that something hasn't existed, when it actually has'. Can I use the verb 'negate' in this meaning (polish 'zanegować)?

The whole sentence: 'projekt zakazujący negowania ludobójstwa'. I translated it as'project banning the attempts of negating a genocide'. Is it correct?

Many thanks for your help!


----------



## majlo

Yes, you can use the verb in this meaning. You can also use 'deny' and, I'm sure, many others.


----------



## guniang

Dzięki! Zawsze mogę na Ciebie liczyć


----------



## majlo

Tylko wtedy, gdy jestem przy komputerze.


----------



## dreamlike

Kłamstwo oświęcimskie po angielsku to Holocaust Denial, więc ja bym się skłaniał ku użyciu "deny"


----------



## LilianaB

I think you would have to use to deny.


----------



## guniang

Thanks Liliana / Dzięki Chłopaki


----------



## jazyk

I would use _deny _​too.


----------

